# how do I calculate selling price for hay



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

how do you price your round bales for sale? I can calculate what the fertilizer costs me but what about equipment? I own my own stuff so do I calculate my cost as what a custom guy would charge me to do it, and mark up both that cost and my fertilizer costs? what is a fair mark up? what is a fair price for delivery. I would go 20 miles or less. They would have to unload it with their loader or help me roll it off the flatbed?

i have 4x5 netwrapped bales, by the way.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Custom rates would be a good starting point. Use the university numbers and adjust for your area. You won't short change yourself on fuel or equipment this way. Most custom guys that are business very long make sure they cover all of their cost. Also, don't forget about land cost.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't forget to add in PROFIT, otherwise you are just running a charity at your own expense and time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehehehe. Start a little higher than you think it's worth, then keep raising ethe price until people want to think about it instead of jumping on it immediately.


----------



## aaron (Aug 16, 2011)

Get this free app on your phone: Top Crop App - Crop Stocks in Real Time


----------

